# What do you think?



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

I need some opinions on this. I have found the cutest little 18 WK old girl from Mississippi; however, her current owner bought her from a breeder in Pensacola, FL. The lady has been very forth coming and has emailed me about 50 photo's of this sweetheart, her pedigree, gave me the breeders contact info, website, and phone number. I cannot get ahold of the breeder, but am interested in this girl. I just want to see if anything jumps out at anyone that I am not seeing because I really want her.

I do NOT want another situation like my previous Maltese and find out she is a puppy mill dog. So, I welcome your thoughts! 

Thank you in advance

PS- I love seeing everyone's little bundle's of fur 

Website:
Won By One - Who We Are


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Angela! I am sorry to say that from the "breeder"'s web site, it looks like they are puppy brokers. It says that they have the "right connections" to find you a yorkie, Maltese or morkie. I would be worried that they are getting their puppies from puppy mills. Reputable breeders don't sell puppies through brokers - they are careful to place their puppies in good homes. Reputable breeders also don't usually breed mixed breed dogs like morkies, or have an ebay site to sell their puppies.
The pedigree should tell you who the real breeder is if you want to try to find that out and do further research, but I would be concerned if I were you.
I know it is so hard when they are so cute, but you do have to consider the possible long term health issues, and of course none of us want to support the horrible puppy mill industry.
It is worth the wait to find a reputable breeder with an available puppy. There are also so many dogs that need a good home, you could also consider rescue too as an option.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree, looks like a broker. and even though they mention champion bloodline no mention of AMA or AKC. I would worry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Looks like a broker.

If you will share the breeder's name, website, all the information you have received, I would be happy to research it for you. If you'd prefer not to make it public, just pm me with the information.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thinking of you. And I Hope you let the people here help you.*
*They know so much and have seen things like this over and over again.*
*If they say Walk. Please do. Nickee in Pa**
*Good Luck When the times right you will have the right baby for You.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would definitely pass on this one. I know its hard to be patient but it is worth it when you can find a puppy that you feel 110% about. Please wait and keep looking for your special baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Angela, did you ever check the AMA breeder's list like we suggested?

There is a breeder in Minnesota on the list. I know nothing about her, but it's a good starting place. She will be able to suggest other reputable Maltese breeders in your state if she doesn't have what you want.

Welcome — Showtime Maltese — AKC Maltese Breeder


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would not consider getting a puppy from this web-site, or one who had come from them. I think they are brokers for bad breeders. 

Now that you have found this forum, please read some of the threads on breeders, and allow us to share some of our hard learned experience in finding a reputable breeder.


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys... This is so frustrating. I did email showtime, but I'm pretty sure I already emailed her and she wasn't much help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Run and don't look back:w00t:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Agreed with the other members. Dont worry you will find your forever fluff


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

MalteseMommi said:


> Thanks guys... This is so frustrating. I did email showtime, but I'm pretty sure I already emailed her and she wasn't much help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, it can be very frustrating. It felt like it took forever when I was searching for Daisy and Max.
One thing that I found is that I didn't get many email replies. Could you try calling if you don't hear back? I think that some people just don't check email regularly, especially if they are not focused on trying to sell puppies! If she doesn't have any puppies, she may be able to direct you to someone who does, as Marj said.
Also, have you considered traveling to a different state? You can check the AMA list for breeders in other nearby states. I think it is worth it in the long run to have a puppy from a good breeder.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going to say that if my breeder said "Pay me through paypal and I'll mail her to you on a plane", I would RUN!!! This just sounds bad. 
I know as a newcomer, it may sound ok..(as it did to me when I was first looking) but now that I know the signs, I can tell you to avoid this place. 
The fact that they breed cats and mix dogs is also an indicator that it's more of a money market.
Be patient and you'll find the right one.
Good luck!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

In my experience, any legitimate breeder would have a contract requiring the return of the dog if things do not work out and prohibiting resale.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree. Looks not good. Sometimes the Brokers are harder to root out than the Millers/BYB kinda like a handsome vampire...best best is to let the folks here guide you, you'll never go wrong with their advise. There are so many repeatable show breeders who are ethical and provide you with REAL pedigrees. Also, rescue is an option.

It is hard not to gush over the websites, but if you must gush go to Chrisman or Bellerata, Marcris or TaJon, JosiMir...at least you know what you see on the screen is the most healthy it can be.

Best of Luck and Maltese Hugs


----------

